# Replacement nib fine for PSI Classic 24kt Gold Fountain Pen Kit



## Stakhaus (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello,

I sold a pen to a client and she wants a fine point nib, does any one know where I can purchase these?

Thanks


----------



## Bryguy (Jan 7, 2021)

You need to determine what nib the pen has now. Is it a standard size, #5 or #7? If so you can order replacements of all types from a number of different place. You can spend anything from a couple of bucks to hundreds of bucks on a nib, so find out exactly what your customer wants to spend.
https://www.classicnib.com/bock
https://fpnibs.com/collections/nibs
For everything you ever needed to know, and more about fountain pens, check out Richard Binder's web site.
Getting in to fountain pen nibs is like falling down a rabbit hole!


----------



## Stakhaus (Jan 7, 2021)

Bryguy said:


> You need to determine what nib the pen has now. Is it a standard size, #5 or #7? If so you can order replacements of all types from a number of different place. You can spend anything from a couple of bucks to hundreds of bucks on a nib, so find out exactly what your customer wants to spend.
> https://www.classicnib.com/bock
> https://fpnibs.com/collections/nibs
> For everything you ever needed to know, and more about fountain pens, check out Richard Binder's web site.
> Getting in to fountain pen nibs is like falling down a rabbit hole!


Thanks for the information, I personally collect fountain pens, but have never had to replace or seek replacement nibs. I will take your recommendations. 

Jeff


----------

